# Broken Blue Holland Lop: Show Quality ?



## TheHoneyBunny (Sep 3, 2014)

Broken Blue holland lop
He's a buck and about 9 weeks. I'm not sure if you can tell at this age.


----------



## TheHoneyBunny (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry the pics won't upload all at once


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Sep 4, 2014)

It looks like his ears are a little long, but he could grow into them, and the have a little crease


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Sep 4, 2014)

Head looks good


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Sep 4, 2014)

this is one of my guys :3


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Sep 4, 2014)

and this is his wonderful son <3


----------



## TheHoneyBunny (Sep 5, 2014)

Kati's Holland Lops said:


> View attachment 12207
> and this is his wonderful son <3



They are gorgeous. How long are their ears suppose to be. His are long but hes doin a lot of growing.


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Sep 6, 2014)

They are supposed to be kinda small,
But when it comes to breeding, most of my females have longish ears, the baby's are still pretty because of their daddehs 
that's the mother of the chestnut that I attached earlier


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Sep 9, 2014)

He looks nice! But his ear are a bit long, the ears should be about 1 inch longer from their head. He also has a skipped crown. But very nice rabbit!


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## hannahbean (Sep 10, 2014)

What kind of lopped do I have 





~ BO ~


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 10, 2014)

Guys please create your own topic if you have a question or wish to post a photo of your rabbit.


----------



## TheHoneyBunny (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. I have another rabbit that has smaller ears that I'll post a pic of. I think his color disqualifies him but I wanna know about his body type.


----------

